# Dark Angels during the Age of Darkness.



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Having just done my occasional browse of ADB's blog and he has yet again decided to tease us. 

So after the indirect hints (from various sources, one being _Fulgrim_ if memory serves) that the Night Lords' genocidal campaign in the Galactic East brought them into contact with the First Legion under El'Jonson, Aaron has semi-confirmed that this is at least in part true. He is writing a short story for _Age of Darkness_ where the Dark Angels encounter the Night Lords. Which goes a short way to explain what the Dark Angels were up to during the Age of Darkness! Thought i'd share this with the Heretics!

I believe this is the second tidbit we have regarding _Age of Darkness_, the other being Mcneill (or was it Abnett?!) writing about a lone Ultramarine and Salamander if memory serves.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Tht's great news, I'd always hoped there was fighting between the Dark Angels and Night lords to explain the DA absence from the Siege of terra (both the Space Wolves and Ultramarines have excuses after all).

It's Kyme though not McNeill or Abnett writing the short story with an Ultramarine and Salamander.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sweet, Night Lords versus Dark Angels. That's gonna be an awesome story.

And ADB don't count yourself out yet, Graham McNeill and James Swallow may be award winners but you've already gained a large fanbase in BL readers. I have confidence that _The First Heretic_ will match _A Thousand Sons_ and _Nemesis_, maybe even surpass them.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Sweet, Night Lords versus Dark Angels. That's gonna be an awesome story.
> 
> And ADB don't count yourself out yet, Graham McNeill and James Swallow may be award winners but you've already gained a large fanbase in BL readers. I have confidence that _The First Heretic_ will match _A Thousand Sons_ and _Nemesis_, maybe even surpass them.


It might surpass _Nemesis_, but it would take a herculean effort to surpass something like _A Thousand Sons_, I like master Dembski-Bowden, all 3 of his 40k novels are front and centre on my book case but he's no Abnett/McNeill...yet.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_A Thousand Sons_ was surprisingly amazing but you've got to admit the quality of Horus Heresy is increasing quite a lot, I think that _The First Heretic_ and _Prospero Burns_ will follow on in that quality of excellence, despite my hatred of the Space dogs I am rooting for both of them, not just _The First Heretic_.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> _A Thousand Sons_ was surprisingly amazing but you've got to admit the quality of Horus Heresy is increasing quite a lot, I think that _The First Heretic_ and _Prospero Burns_ will follow on in that quality of excellence, despite my hatred of the Space dogs I am rooting for both of them, not just _The First Heretic_.


I wouldn't say the HH novels are gradually getting better- I still think _Horus Rising_ and_ Fulgrim_ are, alongside_ Legion_ and _Mechanicus_, the best books in the series. Notably my favourite HH books have been written solely by Dan and Graham, I have high hopes for _The First Heretic_ but I'm not going to expect it to be mind blowingly great...down that path disappointment lies.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Sweet, Night Lords versus Dark Angels. That's gonna be an awesome story.


It might be versus or maybe they are just saying hello to one another. It really depends what it means by "contact.":thank_you:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

they may be fighting the night lords during the age of darkness but i guarantee that its the dark angels who come the the space wolves aid when they doing those hit and run attacks after the battle of prospero. it just makes perfect sense to the qoute ' they recieved help from a unexpected quarter'. 
now there is a good chance that its a part of the alpha legion but for them to break cover and help a loyalist would go against the whole fluff setup thats laid down.
i think it makes sense to have the lion go and help russ as even though they had issues i still think the lion had a great respect for his brother and wouldnt have wanted to see him dead when he could have helped. plus if he is kept alive then they can finish what they started like real men


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Unknown Primarch said:


> they may be fighting the night lords during the age of darkness but i guarantee that its the dark angels who come the the space wolves aid when they doing those hit and run attacks after the battle of prospero. it just makes perfect sense to the qoute ' they recieved help from a unexpected quarter'.
> now there is a good chance that its a part of the alpha legion but for them to break cover and help a loyalist would go against the whole fluff setup thats laid down.
> i think it makes sense to have the lion go and help russ as even though they had issues i still think the lion had a great respect for his brother and wouldnt have wanted to see him dead when he could have helped. plus if he is kept alive then they can finish what they started like real men


Im still very skeptical about the 'unexpected aid' being El'Jonson to be honest. If it was I would think that the _Collected Visions_ would have simply said so. I think there is something much more sinister and unexpected that came to the aid of the Space Wolves, this is a theme which will no doubt be expanded upon as the Heresy series progresses.

And as for El'Jonson and Russ having some issues, I don't believe they did after the whole 'Lion and the Wolf' incident. _A Thousand Sons_ at least has Lorgar describing them as great comrades and brothers in arms following that incident.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Somewhat anti-climatical, to me, I'm afraid. We -the ''fans'' of the Horus Heresy- have _always_ known of Dark Angel contact with the Night Lords along the Eastern Fringe, and have always anticipated a *novel* of such; some more eagerly than others. To hear that this will be downgraded to a _short_-story is interesting in the aspect of ''It shall certainly be written of'' but I surely thought this would be deserving of a full novel? The Dark Angels have not been painted to their full... glory, thus far (Bar that of Thorpe) and the Night Lords, well, I would have enjoyed a 2-parter by both AD-B _and_ Thorpe. Two strong authors of similar talent, if differing styles.

If something as ''big'' (Perhaps a tad hyperbolic) as this is put within a short, I fear that -what I am truly wanting- the Cleansing of Olympia shall also be...

Anyway, in _Soul Hunter_, were there not several times in which the _Covanent of Blood_ is mentioned ''being at Terra''?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

bobss said:


> Somewhat anti-climatical, to me, I'm afraid. We -the ''fans'' of the Horus Heresy- have _always_ known of Dark Angel contact with the Night Lords along the Eastern Fringe, and have always anticipated a *novel* of such; some more eagerly than others. To hear that this will be downgraded to a _short_-story is interesting in the aspect of ''It shall certainly be written of'' but I surely thought this would be deserving of a full novel? The Dark Angels have not been painted to their full... glory, thus far (Bar that of Thorpe) and the Night Lords, well, I would have enjoyed a 2-parter by both AD-B _and_ Thorpe. Two strong authors of similar talent, if differing styles.
> 
> If something as ''big'' (Perhaps a tad hyperbolic) as this is put within a short, I fear that -what I am truly wanting- the Cleansing of Olympia shall also be...
> 
> Anyway, in _Soul Hunter_, were there not several times in which the _Covanent of Blood_ is mentioned ''being at Terra''?


We _know_ that the Dark Angels and Night Lords were both in the galactic east but that is the totality of our knowledge, anything else is supposition.

The Cleansing of Olympia will likely never get a novel to itself, it might be a part of another novel but on it's own it's not an important enough battle to deserve a novel.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

bobss said:


> Somewhat anti-climatical, to me, I'm afraid. We -the ''fans'' of the Horus Heresy- have _always_ known of Dark Angel contact with the Night Lords along the Eastern Fringe, and have always anticipated a *novel* of such; some more eagerly than others. To hear that this will be downgraded to a _short_-story is interesting in the aspect of ''It shall certainly be written of'' but I surely thought this would be deserving of a full novel? The Dark Angels have not been painted to their full... glory, thus far (Bar that of Thorpe) and the Night Lords, well, I would have enjoyed a 2-parter by both AD-B _and_ Thorpe. Two strong authors of similar talent, if differing styles.
> 
> If something as ''big'' (Perhaps a tad hyperbolic) as this is put within a short, I fear that -what I am truly wanting- the Cleansing of Olympia shall also be...
> 
> Anyway, in _Soul Hunter_, were there not several times in which the _Covanent of Blood_ is mentioned ''being at Terra''?


And also it doesn't necessarily mean that this short story will be the totality of the story-time recording contact between the Dark Angels and Night Lords. It may not even feature the whole Legions and/or Primarchs, it may just be a short story about small raiding parties or something like that. We have no further information from Aaron apart from it will include the Dark Angels and Night Lords during the Age of Darkness, such contact may also feature in another novel for all we know yet. 

As for the Purging of Olympia, it may well feature in a Iron Warriors novel as the precursor to the rest of the novel which could be part of Perturabo's involvement in the Heresy. Or maybe not, and it will hardly feature at all! But hopefully some of the unexplored Primarchs will feature in _Age of Darkness_, Perturabo just being one of them.


----------

